# Attacked by Passenger 5/8 at 2:04AM on Saturday Night



## SongSolomon (Aug 26, 2015)

Today someone asked me if I had ever '1-starred' someone. And, the answer was 'Only once because he grabbed me.'

This evening was the 2nd time I've ever '1-starred' someone. His name is Michael and I picked him up in an UberXL from a popular bar in downtown Cincinnati at 2:04AM on a Saturday night. It was surge pricing 3.5x and he was going 16 miles to his destination.

He was with two other males and two females. One of the females was his girlfriend. Her name is Britney.

Michael is seated in the passenger seat. In the middle row were the two girls and in the back seats were two guys.

Before we start driving Britney asks me 'Can we go to a White Castle?' I explained to her how Uber worked and how driver get paid by the mile and she said 'We'll throw you some money.' So I opened up my phone's Yelp App and I showed Michael where the closest White Castle was. It was .5 miles away north. I told him that there was going to be a long line at the drive thru since it was 2:00AM on a Saturday night.

Then he says 'How much do you make? $18/hr? I'll give you $30 if you just shut up and take us to White Castle.'

I take them to White Castle. Michael has his eyes closed in the front seat and hands over his credit card to his girlfriend to put the meal on his credit card. Then we start moving towards the final destination.

Then out of nowhere Michael blows up by saying he was mad at me because we could have gone to another White Castle that was South. However, before we even went to White Castle, I showed him on my App and he agreed.

Then, in my mind I am thinking 'Do I just end the trip and make them get out?' Before I even say anything, Michael says out loud 'What are you going to do? Make us get out? There are a million Uber drivers out there.' So I just keep my mouth shut in silence and drive them back. I turn on my iPhone's video camera to record the incident. Michael goes back to sleep in the front seat while the guys in the back are talking about how they were 'taking off their shirt to fight people' in the back seat.

As we approach the final destination, I end the trip, I thank them for their business and Michael gets out and says 'Have a good night.'

I drive back towards the highway and 1 mile later, I get a call from Uber's burner number. It's Michael. I look in the backseat and realize that Britney left her purse in my car.

I answer the phone and I say 'I found the purse and I'm turning back around to give it to you.' He says 'Great.'

But when I arrive, Michael was not there in appreciation; instead, the first thing Michael says is 'Why was my bill $100?'

His two friends are next to him and one of his friends takes off his shirt to display his chest tattoo. Then I say 'It was surge pricing.' And he says 'What's surge pricing?' Then I respond, 'Surge pricing is when your fare is multiplied. The app gives you the option to see a fare estimate before you even request a ride. If you have a problem with your fare then you can contact Uber.' Then Michael says 'No. I want to settle this now. Get out of the car.'

At this point I call 911.

Then his second friend (one still with his shirt on) opens the door to attack me. Then the friend with his shirt off grabs him and screams 'GO! Get out of here.' I then slammed the car in reverse and drove away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thankfully at least one of his " friends " had sense and intervened.
3 people beating on you is no fun.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

First off I'm glad you're okay physically. Next thing I have to ask is where is your dash camera footage? I have to assume you don't have one since you haven't mentioned it. Its for situations just like THIS that I say no driver should move an inch without one. Also since you didn't mention it I'm going to assume you have absolutely no defensive weapons. A lot of folks are squeamish for some reason at the idea of being able to protect themselves. That baffles me but I like to think that its because their decent people who hate even the thought of harming another human being. That being said I advocate EVERY driver have a can of pepper spray.

As for the ride itself you made a number of mistakes. A lot of the details of what you described could be approached in several different ways depending on the vibe the group is giving off. When he said he'd give you $30 if you "shut up and take us to White Castle," my general rule is to dump em right then and there however depending on how my night was going and combined with a long 3.5x surge on Uber XL I might, MIGHT have not dumped him. It would depend on if I thought he'd escalate or not AND if he put money in my hand right then and there. DID he put money in your hand, btw?

When he blew up after and challenged you to throw them out you should have obliged. I don't care if the surge is 30x and we're going 300 miles he's gone at that point for certain. Your biggest and perhaps most baffling mistake was actually going BACK when he called you and asked you to. At that point your only response is, "I am busy. You can pick it up at such and such police station in the morning." and then hang up. And WHY did it take you having to wait for the one sane person there to SCREAM at you to leave before you thought to throw the car in reverse and leave? Were you going to obediently sit there and take the beating or something? I'm utterly confused.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

There are thousands of cases of " decent people" beating someone to death while intoxicated.

Especially in groups.

Very dangerous.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Right when dude told you to shut up... That's where you kick them out.

But you didn't... So then the threat of 'what are you gonna do' comes... That's where you kick them out.

Rough situation though, glad you made it out ok and safe.

I hope you reported them to Uber for threatening you.

Two things...
1. Dashcam
2. What Purse? (Sail that sh1t out the window)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> You can pick it up at such and such police station in the morning."


_*THIS!*_ We have established already that 1) your passengers were rectal apertures and 2) they were pee-yo-ed at the steep surge price. If you consider these two things, what is to stop them from telling Uber that you kept the purse, even if you did return it? What is to stop them from telling Uber that you rifled the purse? If you take it to the Police, the Police give you a receipt for it, It is not your fault that people can not keep track of their possessions. Let them pay the consequences of said failure. In the meantime, your posterior is covered, because you have a receipt for the lost article issued by the Police.



tohunt4me said:


> There are thousands of cases of " decent people" beating someone to death while intoxicated.


Instant [rectal aperture], just add alcohol.



lyft_audi said:


> glad you made it out ok
> 
> I hope you reported them to Uber for threatening you.


.......as am I glad that you are allright.........................

Do report the incident. Several here, including former US-based CSRs have informed us that Uber tends to favour the one who gets to them first.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

SongSolomon said:


> I'll give you $30 if you just shut up and take us to White Castle.'What are you going to do? Make us get out?


 White Castle, enjoy your stay.



SongSolomon said:


> Get out of the car.'Then his second friend (one still with his shirt on) opens the door to attack me.


Reminds me of this trip i had with 4 drunk sailors. I dumped them out in the middle of No Where after calling their bluff to beat my ass, after they decided they didnt want any of this. I left em all standing there in the dark woods wondering where the F* they were.



D Town said:


> I advocate EVERY driver have a can of pepper spray.


I am getting old, i think maybe i might need to start thinking about this.



D Town said:


> When he said he'd give you $30 if you "shut up and take us to White Castle," my general rule is to dump em right then and there however depending on how my night was going and combined with a long 3.5x surge on Uber XL I might, MIGHT have not dumped him.


I know right, You know shit is getting evil when you stick around for the punishment because you want it to happen. 



D Town said:


> Your biggest and perhaps most baffling mistake was actually going BACK when he called you and asked you to. At that point your only response is, "I am busy.


 Who? what? haha you got the wrong number. I am very good at remembering to check behind pax's, specially A~holes. It comes from having to go back once to often.



D Town said:


> Were you going to obediently sit there and take the beating or something? I'm utterly confused.


 I have seen this so many times, people wanting to run and fight at the same time, pride keeping them frozen like spaced out vege's. People should know if they can scrap or not and when to run and not let their ego write a check their ass can't cash. At least nobody was hurt.

I suggest all drivers should take a very inexpensive class with no contract's and learn aikido shotokan hybrid style one of the most aggressive, you train using medium contact and within 2-3 hours you have fought all 30 class members several times and learn valuable mind and fighting skills.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

SongSolomon said:


> Today someone asked me if I had ever '1-starred' someone. And, the answer was 'Only once because he grabbed me.'
> 
> This evening was the 2nd time I've ever '1-starred' someone. His name is Michael and I picked him up in an UberXL from a popular bar in downtown Cincinnati at 2:04AM on a Saturday night. It was surge pricing 3.5x and he was going 16 miles to his destination.
> 
> ...


I hope someone try to attack me , i'd break his hand like Steven Seagal


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Istvan said:


> I hope someone try to attack me , i'd break his hand like Steven Seagal


3 guys ?
Then the 2 women would have come out the house and joined in too.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 3 guys ?
> Then the 2 women would have come out the house and joined in too.


You never been to a group fight i assume, you take down a loudmouth the rest will run away

Just like in Jack Reacher


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

SongSolomon said:


> Today someone asked me if I had ever '1-starred' someone. And, the answer was 'Only once because he grabbed me.'
> 
> This evening was the 2nd time I've ever '1-starred' someone. His name is Michael and I picked him up in an UberXL from a popular bar in downtown Cincinnati at 2:04AM on a Saturday night. It was surge pricing 3.5x and he was going 16 miles to his destination.
> 
> ...


So sorry this happened to you.

I would have dropped the purse at a police station however hindsight is always 20/20. Please get a big dashcam. They are cheap and can save you a lot of trouble in the future. I think they act as a bit of a deterrent

Can't you sue people in the states for emotional damage when they are abusive toward you?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

SongSolomon said:


> Today someone asked me if I had ever '1-starred' someone. And, the answer was 'Only once because he grabbed me.'
> 
> This evening was the 2nd time I've ever '1-starred' someone. His name is Michael and I picked him up in an UberXL from a popular bar in downtown Cincinnati at 2:04AM on a Saturday night. It was surge pricing 3.5x and he was going 16 miles to his destination.
> 
> ...


I always notify the rider that they will be on surge pricing before I start trip so they have every chance to cancel and no excuses.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> Can't you sue people in the states for emotional damage when they are abusive toward you?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Take the cash out of the purse and throw it out the window. "What purse I don't see no purse"


----------



## Andy Davis (May 7, 2016)

SongSolomon said:


> Today someone asked me if I had ever '1-starred' someone. And, the answer was 'Only once because he grabbed me.'
> 
> This evening was the 2nd time I've ever '1-starred' someone. His name is Michael and I picked him up in an UberXL from a popular bar in downtown Cincinnati at 2:04AM on a Saturday night. It was surge pricing 3.5x and he was going 16 miles to his destination.
> 
> ...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

$100 is enough to buy a dual dashcam with night vision, a memory card, pepper spray, and still put a $20 in your pocket.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Istvan said:


> You never been to a group fight i assume, you take down a loudmouth the rest will run away
> 
> Just like in Jack Reacher


Um, that's a movie. Not reality, I see group bar fights every weekend. Alcohol is liquid confidence. People not even involved in the dispute will jump in.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Alcohol is liquid confidence. People not even involved in the dispute will jump in.


While true, these days most people are more likely to record it on their phones and upload it to youtube than jump in...or call the cops...or help the victim in any way...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Istvan said:


> You never been to a group fight i assume, you take down a loudmouth the rest will run away
> 
> Just like in Jack Reacher


Been in ' group' fights.
Remember where my nose used to be.
Remember blowing nose and air coming out eyelid.
Good times . . .
Nowadays they like to shoot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Um, that's a movie. Not reality, I see group bar fights every weekend. Alcohol is liquid confidence. People not even involved in the dispute will jump in.


Alcohol is a blood thinner.
Get hit in right spot with a pool stick over eyebrow and blood can spray for 3 feet !
Blood clots in the nose dry up and resemble lava.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dodging swinging tire irons is fun.
After a certain point in life you learn ( or should learn).people end up dead or in prison for stupid things.
When you get older,it takes longer to heal.sometimes it takes 3 days to quit bleeding out the ears.( I would like to remember my kids names,my name,how to tie shoelaces)
People will pull a gun or knife for nothing

Ego and alcohol don't mix.

Fingers look like chicken bones on x rays.

None of it is worth it.

When you get older and hit something really hard,not only can you break bones in your hand (7 weeks heal)you can also pop tendons ! The joy.( you can get by without some of your tendons,pop wrong one or get it cut,no movement of hand)( when they pop,they roll up into little balls under your skin,if you don't get them sewn back in place in 2 weeks they shrink,won't happen)

Younger people haven't been to enough funerals and court dates to learn.alcohol nullifies learning


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Um, that's a movie. Not reality, I see group bar fights every weekend. Alcohol is liquid confidence. People not even involved in the dispute will jump in.


I been to the military and learned to fight, actually drunk ass people the easiest to defeat since they have no coordination and reflexes are poor , i been to a fight where drunks tried to beat me up. Pretty much they give out what they going to do next with they body language .


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Alcohol is a blood thinner.
> Get hit in right spot with a pool stick over eyebrow and blood can spray for 3 feet !
> Blood clots in the nose dry up and resemble lava.


I've seen 2ft blood clots come out of people's throats after the bloody nose coagulated on the inside walls of the esophagus. They choke/cough it up and it just dangles out their mouth stuck in their sinuses. Then they start gagging on it, really a site to be seen.



tohunt4me said:


> Dodging swinging tire irons is fun.
> After a certain point in life you learn ( or should learn).people end up dead or in prison for stupid things.
> When you get older,it takes longer to heal.sometimes it takes 3 days to quit bleeding out the ears.( I would like to remember my kids names,my name,how to tie shoelaces)
> People will pull a gun or knife for nothing
> ...


Wise man learned the hard way. Can't say all my lessons we're pain or consequence ftee either


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Istvan said:


> I been to the military and learned to fight, actually drunk ass people the easiest to defeat since they have no coordination and reflexes are poor , i been to a fight where drunks tried to beat me up. Pretty much they give out what they going to do next with they body language .


Generally speaking true, but you never know where to the hair pulling girlfriend is coming from, or sucker punch because they know they are on YouTube. I enjoy the drunk shift, but not going to involve myself in a fight (at my age, disability, family, NOR RATE CUTS). That's why I have trustworthy friends in Emergency Service to make good on my threats. 1 call to dispatch and play time is over!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Generally speaking true, but you never know where to the hair pulling girlfriend is coming from, or sucker punch because they know they are on YouTube. I enjoy the drunk shift, but not going to involve myself in a fight. That's why I have trustworthy friends in Emergency Service to make good on my threats. 1 call to dispatch and play time is over


The night cops are special.
We have a " jump squad" a special take down crew.they are big and all muscle.they wear those leather gloves with an ounce of LED shot in each finger . . .special breed of crazy.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The night cops are special.
> We have a " jump squad" a special take down crew.they are big and all muscle.they wear those leather gloves with an ounce of LED shot in each finger . . .special breed of crazy.


Yep, on our local Michigan State University they don't play. 21 yr old male was horseplay with friends waiting outside for a dive bar. Police thought it was a real fight and tackled all of them. It was like an 80's episode of COP'S when the most disgruntled kid didn't have a shirt anymore. I took his cute girl home for 2.1 surge 
And I made sure she understood the arrest was on my dash cam, and she wasn't going to cause me any drama


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've seen 2ft blood clots come out of people's throats after the bloody nose coagulated on the inside walls of the esophagus. They choke/cough it up and it just dangles out their mouth stuck in their sinuses. Then they start gagging on it, really a site to be seen.
> Best video example I could find.
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, man, I JUST ate...Normally the human body doesn't get to me but that is an exception.



tohunt4me said:


> Dodging swinging tire irons is fun.
> After a certain point in life you learn ( or should learn).people end up dead or in prison for stupid things.
> When you get older,it takes longer to heal.sometimes it takes 3 days to quit bleeding out the ears.( I would like to remember my kids names,my name,how to tie shoelaces)
> People will pull a gun or knife for nothing
> ...


Wise words and 100% true.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've seen 2ft blood clots come out of people's throats after the bloody nose coagulated on the inside walls of the esophagus. They choke/cough it up and it just dangles out their mouth stuck in their sinuses. Then they start gagging on it, really a site to be seen.
> Best video example I could find.
> 
> 
> ...


It's when they dry up and get hard as rock ! Full of little air holes just like pumice lava rock.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Alcohol is a blood thinner.
> Get hit in right spot with a pool stick over eyebrow and blood can spray for 3 feet !
> Blood clots in the nose dry up and resemble lava.





tohunt4me said:


> Dodging swinging tire irons is fun.
> After a certain point in life you learn ( or should learn).people end up dead or in prison for stupid things.
> When you get older,it takes longer to heal.sometimes it takes 3 days to quit bleeding out the ears.( I would like to remember my kids names,my name,how to tie shoelaces)
> People will pull a gun or knife for nothing
> ...


 You have some issues man


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Jeebus! Glad you're safe!!! I'm hoping that your car door was locked so guy the shirt on couldn't open it.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> $100 is enough to buy a dual dashcam with night vision, a memory card, pepper spray, and still put a $20 in your pocket.


Three or four, actually.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0140VB5WG/?tag=ubne0c-20

SongSolomon, I'm also sorry this happened to you. If you have questions about that dashcam, just pm me here and I'll help you out.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

D Town said:


> First off I'm glad you're okay physically. Next thing I have to ask is where is your dash camera footage? I have to assume you don't have one since you haven't mentioned it. Its for situations just like THIS that I say no driver should move an inch without one. Also since you didn't mention it I'm going to assume you have absolutely no defensive weapons. A lot of folks are squeamish for some reason at the idea of being able to protect themselves. That baffles me but I like to think that its because their decent people who hate even the thought of harming another human being. That being said I advocate EVERY driver have a can of pepper spray.
> 
> As for the ride itself you made a number of mistakes. A lot of the details of what you described could be approached in several different ways depending on the vibe the group is giving off. When he said he'd give you $30 if you "shut up and take us to White Castle," my general rule is to dump em right then and there however depending on how my night was going and combined with a long 3.5x surge on Uber XL I might, MIGHT have not dumped him. It would depend on if I thought he'd escalate or not AND if he put money in my hand right then and there. DID he put money in your hand, btw?
> 
> When he blew up after and challenged you to throw them out you should have obliged. I don't care if the surge is 30x and we're going 300 miles he's gone at that point for certain. Your biggest and perhaps most baffling mistake was actually going BACK when he called you and asked you to. At that point your only response is, "I am busy. You can pick it up at such and such police station in the morning." and then hang up. And WHY did it take you having to wait for the one sane person there to SCREAM at you to leave before you thought to throw the car in reverse and leave? Were you going to obediently sit there and take the beating or something? I'm utterly confused.


Too bad...sounds like a crappy situation. I drive early sats and sundays in Cle where its mostly peaceful at that hour....doing "Ride(s) of shame", taking people home from the casino and taking people to work. I am 6'2" and weigh about 280 lbs....most people, drunk or sober, don't usually mess with me. I have had some trips with three or four drunk college kids on board and they mostly wanted to fool around with the stereo and joke around....ok by me....just don't mess up my car! I have a feeling some people are a little intimidated by my physical size. Whatever. I am nice and have never had to throw anyone OUT of my car. I would if necesary but haven't had to yet. Sorry for your bad experience. JG


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

This is why I always carry my 9MM pistol , Pepper Spray, Expandable Baton, and a flashlight. ( See pics)


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Jeebus! Glad you're safe!!! I'm hoping that your car door was locked so guy the shirt on couldn't open it.


Yeah, lock your doors, keep them locked if you have any suspicions about the people outside your car.

Be aware of pax leaving things in your car, always a pain in the ass to bring it back to them. I would have dropped the purse out the window and driven away without a word.

Glad you had a nice fare. Wish there was White Castle around me!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Soon as someone gets hurt the fight is over, usually. All of you are Drivers and will be in these situations at some point, you will not always be able to just drive away unfortunately. I have had more than a few fares where the pax's have tried to kill me, some with their bare hand's others were shooting at me. I have scar's. Thats why i suggest all of you at the very least learn some self defence. Get pepper spray, a baton, a pistol, an ak, something, anything. Place a bible in the car and say some prayers before you go out. This is not about black belt theater, or some cool ass kicking movie, it is about your life.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Soon as someone gets hurt the fight is over.....


And so is their Uber driving partnership!
They would need some special dash camera to show they're the victim, didn't have any weapons violating Uber policy, nor caused any aggressive injuries that law enforcement would investigate.
Without the "special" footage. Police reports and hospital bills will get a driver deactivated quick.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Johndito said:


> I am nice and have never had to throw anyone OUT of my car...


...so you're more into throwing them IN your car...? Should we be watching the news in Ohio?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I am always amazed how people back down when the see the laser of a real Taser pointed at them. 
Everyone has seen Cops on TV. No one wants to mess with a real Taser. 

It has worked for me.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Dodging swinging tire irons is fun.
> After a certain point in life you learn ( or should learn).people end up dead or in prison for stupid things.
> When you get older,it takes longer to heal.sometimes it takes 3 days to quit bleeding out the ears.( I would like to remember my kids names,my name,how to tie shoelaces)
> People will pull a gun or knife for nothing
> ...


When you fight you lose teeth, hair, and eyeball. 
It is not worth it.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> And so is their Uber driving partnership!
> They would need some special dash camera to show they're the victim, didn't have any weapons violating Uber policy, nor caused any aggressive injuries that law enforcement would investigate.
> Without the "special" footage. Police reports and hospital bills will get a driver deactivated quick.


Federal law say's i can defend myself and carry a weapon in my place of business. Police officers almost everywhere will tell you that You should have a weapon and don't be caught without it in this line of work. Crimes on drivers happen so often in fact that police, lawyers, judges are sympathetic. yes cam footage is nice to have but when the police officer rolls on the scene and see's your a driver in transportation you can bet he already has a really good idea what has happened without even talking to anyone.

Losing your uber partnership for defending yourself ? (.i..) so sorry that i have no water, no candie, and no you can not beat on me or kill me either. Uber be dammed ! seriously Fk their policy. This is your life. Safety first


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Losing your uber partnership for defending myself? (.i..) so sorry that i have no water, no candie, and no you can not beat on me or kill me either. Uber be dammed ! seriously Fk their policy. This is your life. Safety first


It would be laughably funny if it wasn't so damn sad that people cite being deactivated as a reason they not only leave themselves defenseless but hesitate to even defend themselves.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dear Uber partner, 
We are sorry you didn't die. 

You used a firearm to defend yourself. That is not allowed in the Uber/Partner agreement. 

You should have died, instead you are deactivated. 

Thank you
John (Uber Manilla)


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Federal law say's i can defend myself and carry a weapon in my place of business. Police officers almost everywhere will tell you that You should have a weapon and don't be caught without it in this line of work. Crimes on drivers happen so often in fact that police, lawyers, judges are sympathetic. yes cam footage is nice to have but when the police officer rolls on the scene and see's your a driver in transportation you can bet he already has a really good idea what has happened without even talking to anyone.
> 
> Losing your uber partnership for defending yourself ? (.i..) so sorry that i have no water, no candie, and no you can not beat on me or kill me either. Uber be dammed ! seriously Fk their policy. This is your life. Safety first


I agree, but we're in a "stand your ground" society. And nobody should get shot because they slapped an Uber driver. The escalation of force should match the threat.

And yes, at these Uber rates, there is no legitimate financial loss. If Uber paid unemployment tax for potential claims, I'd laugh. What could a deactivated Uber driver make on unemployment? $25 a week! Ha!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

D Town said:


> First off I'm glad you're okay physically. Next thing I have to ask is where is your dash camera footage? I have to assume you don't have one since you haven't mentioned it. Its for situations just like THIS that I say no driver should move an inch without one. Also since you didn't mention it I'm going to assume you have absolutely no defensive weapons. A lot of folks are squeamish for some reason at the idea of being able to protect themselves. That baffles me but I like to think that its because their decent people who hate even the thought of harming another human being. That being said I advocate EVERY driver have a can of pepper spray.
> 
> As for the ride itself you made a number of mistakes. A lot of the details of what you described could be approached in several different ways depending on the vibe the group is giving off. When he said he'd give you $30 if you "shut up and take us to White Castle," my general rule is to dump em right then and there however depending on how my night was going and combined with a long 3.5x surge on Uber XL I might, MIGHT have not dumped him. It would depend on if I thought he'd escalate or not AND if he put money in my hand right then and there. DID he put money in your hand, btw?
> 
> When he blew up after and challenged you to throw them out you should have obliged. I don't care if the surge is 30x and we're going 300 miles he's gone at that point for certain. Your biggest and perhaps most baffling mistake was actually going BACK when he called you and asked you to. At that point your only response is, "I am busy. You can pick it up at such and such police station in the morning." and then hang up. And WHY did it take you having to wait for the one sane person there to SCREAM at you to leave before you thought to throw the car in reverse and leave? Were you going to obediently sit there and take the beating or something? I'm utterly confused.


I agree with everything here.

The driver is clearly inexperienced in dealing with drunk pax judging by what he wrote. Now he's more experienced... and will know what to do / what not to next time.

Somebody should produce one of those "Dummies guide to..." on Uber driving. Not one of those silly $99 packs offered by the Rideshare Guy and the fat guy with glasses, but something that would actually be useful.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I agree, nobody should get shot because they slapped an Uber driver.


well see just carry a spare for when they slap you and you shoot them! problem solved
camera's ? we dont need any stinking camera's ! 

To be honest i have never carried a weapon, most drivers i know do however and it has saved their life, some of them  Me i just like living life by the seat of my pants i guess and have been so lucky i have thus far been able to outfight and outwit my attackers, and the fact they could not aim for shit !


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The driver is clearly inexperienced in dealing with drunk PAX judging by what he wrote. Now he's more experienced... and will know what to do / what not to next time.
> 
> Somebody should produce one of those "Dummies guide to..." on Uber driving. Not one of those silly $99 packs offered by the Rideshare Guy and the fat guy with glasses, but something that would actually be useful.


Dealing with drunks is a personality trait a person either learns quickly, or it's just not for them. If they needs book, they won't learn it. They should pick a different time of day or location...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> Dealing with drunks is a personality trait a person either learns quickly, or it's just not for them. If they needs book, they won't learn it. They should pick a different time of day or location...


Yes, defnitely in one's interests to learn how to deal with drunks asap.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yes, defnitely in one's interests to learn how to deal with drunks asap.


You must go and live among the drunks to learn their traditions and habits.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> You must go and live among the drunks to learn their traditions and habits.


Pass. This job is genuinely the reason I have given up drinking.

So now I've given up the ganja (put the bong away 20 years ago when I graduated from college), given up smoking, and now booze. What next...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Pass. This job is genuinely the reason I have given up drinking.
> 
> So now I've given up the ganja (put the bong away 20 years ago when I graduated from college), given up smoking, and now booze. What next...


DRIVING ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> DRIVING ?


What, and miss out on all this fun?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 39503


Drunken Monkey style ! woohoo !


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You must go and live among the drunks to learn their traditions and habits.


You know, philosophically speaking that's how I know I'm still normal! I have serious prescription drugs locked in a gun safe to keep bad people from stealing & selling them. Because I'm responsible, and can't relate to these blackout drunks. I'm just trying to manage my life best I can. And they're waisting their lives risking a good college education, death, liver disease, sexual assault, irresponsible behavior leading to an arrest, etc...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cancel Any Bad Pax ASAP
Tell any Confrontational Pax _"Oh, don't worry, Uber will fix that."_
Get PEPPER SPRAY
Contact Uber immediately after needing to apply any of the above.
Your safety is worth far more than Ratings or Fares.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Now you know why cabbies frequently lie to pax. At least with them, shit rolls both ways.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

all uber rider assaults happened at night. even all 3 killings. driving nights for 85 cents is not worth it.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

All this great advice to escalate violence 
This driver probably did nothing wrong, and Uber deactivated him. This woman was probably intoxicated and wanted 15min in the spotlight. We all best have dash cameras and prove we were the victim, and Uber will probably still deactivate you without cause

http://fox4kc.com/2016/05/10/woman-escapes-scary-uber-ride-by-jumping-from-moving-vehicle/


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

uber strike said:


> all uber rider assaults happened at night. even all 3 killings. driving nights for 85 cents is not worth it.


Driving at ALL for that price is not worth it. And Mamadou Ba was killed at 10am not at night.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I had 3 drunks on a Sunday morning got in the car with beer in bags then asked me to pull into a conveniences store for more booze which I did but it was Sunday so they couldn't buy until 12 Then the drunker one tell me he's an FBI agent chasing terrorists. Humoring him I acted seriously impressed. This guy had the boozy eyeballs from the night before. Just glad I was in the mood to humor him.I wrestled for 10 years in my youth so if I have to I can protect myself. But who wants to you still get hurt in the process and look like shit in the end.Im a day driver and know it's much much harder late at night . I tip my hat to those people they deserve the higher prices because they earn it . especially when haul 3 drunk trying to impress one another.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Uber has good drivers asking every customer what they think and 99 percent are positive comments. But are the bad ones bad. I wouldn't repeat them because how would I know if they were true. We have enough people bad mouthing us without bad mouthing one another.Thats another reason for the tnc we are validated by it as to our character. Guarantee you a lot of customers couldn't get one


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

bluedogz said:


> Three or four, actually.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0140VB5WG/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> SongSolomon, I'm also sorry this happened to you. If you have questions about that dashcam, just pm me here and I'll help you out.


Well, that's a good deal, but it's not a dual. Of course, you could get 2.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

uber strike said:


> all uber rider assaults happened at night. even all 3 killings. driving nights for 85 cents is not worth it.


All those poor folks in Detroit drive for a lot less every night...


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> All those poor folks in Detroit drive for a lot less every night...






you are right. one of the uber driver murders happened in detroit. and yes it was at night. 
the rates are pretty much equal. 70 cents a mile, to our 85 cents. but they have a 50 cent base fare while we have a zero base fare.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

That's the saddest story I've heard to date.A family man doing his best to give the American dream to his family turns into an American nightmare. Be safe out there.This will be on many minds today. So so tragic hard to comprehend the brutality of it.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

That video happened to me I'm scared just watching it. Thank God I stayed cool. Lock your doors if it looks bad don't do the ride In tuition will save your life. And it was during the day it happened


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Yeah, lock your doors, keep them locked if you have any suspicions about the people outside your car.
> 
> Be aware of pax leaving things in your car, always a pain in the ass to bring it back to them. I would have dropped the purse out the window and driven away without a word.
> 
> Glad you had a nice fare. Wish there was White Castle around me!


Good advice. Check those seats after every ride!! It's SO NOT WORTH IT to go back with crap especially if it's a non-tipper.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

I stopped reading your post after This
"Then he says 'How much do you make? $18/hr? I'll give you $30 if you just shut up and take us to White Castle.'
I take them to White Castle....

I am sure if there was no 3.5 surge and 15 mile trip you would kick em out. But your greed is way above your dignity. If you willing to take any kind of humuliation because you will make a 100$ for this trip you deserved what happened. 

Why wouldnt you kick em out when he told you SHUT UP I WILL PAY YOU 30
WHY ?????????????????????????..... I cant bellive how miserable people fall for a big dollar.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Be careful in Apt complex tell them to come to the leasing office don't drive into a ambush.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> Be careful in Apt complex tell them to come to the leasing office don't drive into a ambush.


That's silly. All you are going to do is needlessly aggravate a pax for no added safety. A leasing office doesn't equal safe. As long as you're not parking where you can get blocked in or getting out of your car you're just as safe.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't like mazes I can't knowingly acertaine where I'm at you do it your way I'll do it mine. Check your cities crime stats for apt parking lot crime just put in the address you may change your mind


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

False sense of security.
And that would upset the rider. Especially women with babies.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> I don't like mazes I can't knowingly acertaine where I'm at you do it your way I'll do it mine. Check your cities crime stats for apt parking lot crime just put in the address you may change your mind


You check the crime rates for driving the public period? There are reasonable measures to take and I'm all for it however making people walk to the front of a complex just because the drivers paranoid someones lurking in the shadows to flip over their car is beyond the pale.


----------

